# Getting Terrible Gas mileage on a 96 Acura Integra LS-SE



## BMW318i_E36 (Mar 18, 2006)

I am here with a concern. I have a 1996 Acura Integra Special Edition Coupe with an Automatic Transmission. The car has 262.000km.
I am getting really bad gas mileage, in the numbers of 340km on a full tank of regular gasoline. I was told that this car can do 550km on a full 50 litre tank. Is it true as a car ages, you get lower gas mileage? 
Plus, I don't understand the gas light, it comes on dim and goes away, and keeps doing that until it just stays on, and goes off and finally when the gauge falls a little below the "E" it comes on full lit up. Whats the reserve on this car? 
I am really worried about the car consuming gas like this. a few weeks ago the engine light came on, took it to a friend, he then scanned it turned out being a o2 sensor, he cleared it and ever since then no light. I had it scanned again today, the o2 didn't come nore did any other code. I just don't know whats happening.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, if the O2 sensor is bad or is getting bad(already one light for it), it will consume more gas. The O2 sensor regulates the fuel to air mixture, and the failsafe mode is typically a rather rich seting to protect the motor, so it is going to use a lot more fuel than it needs to. Replace the O2 sensor, and the usual spark plugs, and air filter....., and the fuel economy should improve.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

your owners manual should have information regarding the reserve (if there is one). The O2 sensor is a possibility. If it threw the code you should change it, when was the last time you changed it? You may have a cylinder not firing... Timing issues... Did you have any work done on the car recently. I have seen many times when people tell a shop their car is idling rough (which almost all hondas do brand new) they just advance the timing and send you on your way. If your car was going into safe mode or limp mode you would barely be able to drive it and it would be running extremely rough (most likely) Stupid obvious things like a good tune up should help...plugs wires air filter oil change etc. Basicly what that guy said. Your catalytic converter may be on it's way out the door too


----------



## BMW318i_E36 (Mar 18, 2006)

damn, I honestly believe now that European cars are the strongest cars on the road. We also have a 1996 BMW 318i, not once did a sensor go out or that ever give us bad gas mileage. I know the car is old but things going like this is horrible and Acura charges the same flat rate labour as BMW does. Should have sticked with another bimmer.


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

BMW318i_E36 said:


> damn, I honestly believe now that European cars are the strongest cars on the road. We also have a 1996 BMW 318i, not once did a sensor go out or that ever give us bad gas mileage. I know the car is old but things going like this is horrible and Acura charges the same flat rate labour as BMW does.


LOL. Japanese cars are much more reliable. E36s are well known for reliability, mostly for the engine and transmission, but sensors are VERY common failure point in E36s. You've just been lucky so far.

But yes, a dying O2 sensor will kill your mileage and performance.



BMW318i_E36 said:


> Should have sticked with another bimmer.


Should have stuck with English 101.


----------



## BMW318i_E36 (Mar 18, 2006)

E36 Phantom you got a very pretty smile !


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

BMW318i_E36 said:


> E36 Phantom you got a very pretty smile !


you may want to lay off the leg humping for a minute and consider why the name "Chad" doesn't match the face ... :angel:


----------

